
Show HN: A free and open-source command line note organizer - gkutiel
Hello,<p>Motivated by this discussion <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;te4BFv" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;te4BFv</a>, I have created a simple (free and open-source) command line note organizer. The tool, called npmnotes, take a folder with notes (written in markdown&#x2F;texdown) and creates a webpage that lets you search and browse through the notes. You can then publish this webpage or use it locally.<p>The result (built with npmnotes) looks something like this <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;npmnotes.org" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;npmnotes.org</a>.<p>Currently, this is just a (working) prototype and I plan to add more features soon (based on the feedback I get).<p>What do you think of it?
======
simongr3dal
OT, but can we not use url shorteners, it obscures where the link is actually
pointing and makes it hard to evaluate wether or not to click the link.

The goo.gl link points to this:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17532094](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17532094)

------
jonmarkprice
This reminds me a lot of
[Tiddlywiki]([https://github.com/Jermolene/TiddlyWiki5](https://github.com/Jermolene/TiddlyWiki5)).
I love the built in .td support!

------
jpwgarrison
Looks cool, but I'm still in love with [https://github.com/terminal-velocity-
notes/terminal_velocity](https://github.com/terminal-velocity-
notes/terminal_velocity) \- even if I am the only one left using it. For me, a
switch to the browser is a risk to attention.

~~~
dddw
never switched to nvalt?

~~~
jpwgarrison
I loved it when I was on a Mac full time but now my work desktop and home
laptop are linux.

------
thecrumb
Displays ok but links (i'm assuming on the left) don't work in FF on Fedora.

------
dullroar
See also miki, a Makefile-based wiki, written by a friend of mine:
[https://github.com/a3n/miki](https://github.com/a3n/miki)

------
foolinaround
One feature to consider is import from other tools ( eg, evernote ).

------
tugberkk
I also get only a search bar in Chrome on an iphone.

~~~
roryisok
Same, thought it was a Windows phone issue but i guess not

------
SpaceInvader
That doesn't seem to be working in Safari.

